# trouble mounting a Meyers plow to 1995 F350 power stroke diesel.



## greenngrow (Feb 18, 2000)

Fellas,

I got a big problem. I had my gas 1 ton go down today.....

So I was going to put the plow on my 1995 PS F350. It would not fit. So I had a brain fart and went out a bought a brand spankin new Meyers 7.5 plow to go on the Power Stoke.....

Now here it is a little after 8:30 est and I can't mount the stupid thing to the frame...

The two side that attach too the frame will not fit.... 

I really need some help!!!!!!!!!

:realmad: 

If that didn't get me really mad. When I got to the shop and started to match all the parts. The Control pad and wiring was not in the box . The sales forgot to put in the box........

If anyone has put a New Meyers MDII snow plow on a 1995 or 96 power stoke 1 ton Please let me know....

The parts that I am having trouble with are 11525 and 11524 these are L & R side members


----------



## greenngrow (Feb 18, 2000)

What is the matter guys cat got your fingers??????

Come on I really need some help here.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 16, 2003)

*need more info*

I recently installed plow on my 91 150, most likely not the same as yours. Maybe I can help you diagnose what is wrong.
The side members are pretty straight forward to install. What doesn't fit? The holes don't line up, holes too small?
?

Robert


----------

